# Legit pharmacy for Pct products



## bplebo75 (Jun 3, 2018)

Any good online legit pharmacies anybody has delt with for Pct.


----------



## Oblivious (Jun 3, 2018)

Since these two are "legal" and "require rx" i dont think im breaking the rules here if I am please delete my comment
Everyone swears by All day chemist but I dont use it, ive used  reliablerxpharmacy and they take a couple weeks to a month to arrive but they have everything you need for a pct (Tried their HCG and Nolvadex) they sell multiple brands. all came on times, and did their job A okay (I used ovidac and pregnyl)


----------



## Spongy (Jun 4, 2018)

I've used both with success.  used a prepaid card because I don't trust their security though.


----------



## Uncle manny (Jun 4, 2018)

Reliable rx has worked for me a handful of times no probs


----------



## codehead (Jun 12, 2018)

Uncle manny said:


> Reliable rx has worked for me a handful of times no probs




What was the delivery time on Reliable from time of pmt?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 12, 2018)

codehead said:


> What was the delivery time on Reliable from time of pmt?



It's pretty much always gonna be a minimum of around 2 weeks. But sometimes they sit in customs for a while or there are delays somewhere. Also depends on where you live. So order way in advance and don't start your cycle until that shit is in your hand.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 12, 2018)

reliable RX
unitedpharmacies.com
safemeds4all  

those are the 3 best.


----------



## StillKickin (Jun 13, 2018)

I’ve used Safemeds4all several times, no issues. About 2 weeks to the door each time.


----------



## Bloodmanor (Jun 13, 2018)

Inhave see all day chemist a few times , delivery takes 3 weeks due to customs but I always order way in advance. I pay with a visa gift card because I never trust these companies with my info.


----------

